# Feeding more?



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Has anyone found that, as their dog has aged, you had to feed more? This might be more relevant to dogs on no grains and low carb. Both Max and Indy are getting so skinny, but they are eating the same amounts as usual.....I know some of Indy's issues are muscle atrophy from her heart, but with Max also getting skinnier, I'm wondering if it might be the amount of food needs to be increased.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

Yes!! I just posted about this a little while ago. Ellie is 10 now and I just had to increase her food intake because she was losing weight. She is on TOTW Pacific Stream. I was wondering if I should switch to a higher calorie food since she isn't a very big eater anyway and getting her to eat 4 cups a day is a challenge. My vet said that it's common for them to need more as they get older, which is strange since all the dog foods say to feed seniors less!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Ahhh, here is your post!
http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...rue#Post1198262

I read somewhere with heart disease, and other conditions, that protein needed to be increased, and started wondering about everything else too. Interesting what your vet said....

Okay, so now I just have to figure out a way to get more food in them!


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

Baron was getting 3 cups 2x a day and eating every drop. He was very slender but he's still over 100lbs I just upped his food and he is starting to put a little weight on. His spine was showing a little and his ribs a little too. Now I give him 4 cups 2x royal canin for sheps, and he eats every drop of that too. Is this too much should I be giving him less dry and compensating with chicken and rice and fish or something?


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

Ellie also needs ro have senior bloodwork done. They've never suggested it, but I'll have to ask them to do it. Let me know what you do to get him to eat more. Do you feed raw? I don't and don't think I ever will as I'm a vegetarian and don't think I could handle it. Yuck! For now I'm looking for a grain free, calorie dense food without chicken or beef as it's main protein. Good luck to us both!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: BaronthegreatBaron was getting 3 cups 2x a day and eating every drop. He was very slender but he's still over 100lbs I just upped his food and he is starting to put a little weight on. His spine was showing a little and his ribs a little too. Now I give him 4 cups 2x royal canin for sheps, and he eats every drop of that too. Is this too much should I be giving him less dry and compensating with chicken and rice and fish or something?


If the amount he is eating is keeping him at a good weight, and if he isn't having digestive problems, I wouldn't worry about it.

The only suggestion I would have, is to supplement with a bit of quality protein, particularly for seniors. I would opt for homecooked, but canned can be a good compromise. I have never liked an all dry diet, but that's just me.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: blordEllie also needs ro have senior bloodwork done. They've never suggested it, but I'll have to ask them to do it. Let me know what you do to get him to eat more. Do you feed raw? I don't and don't think I ever will as I'm a vegetarian and don't think I could handle it. Yuck! For now I'm looking for a grain free, calorie dense food without chicken or beef as it's main protein. Good luck to us both!


My vet uses the lab Idexx and we always get the Total Plus panel, as it includes lipase for the pancreas and T4 for the thyroid. If it hasn't been done in a long time, a urinalysis is a good idea too.

I feed homecooked and have no problem with them eating it. My problem is that they have digestive problems and don't seem to digest larger amounts of food well. I have no clue what it's like to have a healthy dog that won't eat -- that's a foreign experience to me. I have had unwell dogs that didn't eat, or dogs that were having problems with kibble (thus the reason I switched from kibble many years ago).

Canned might be an option for you -- there are some high meat protein canned foods out there, and it would make the dry more appealing too, if you mix them together.

You might work a bit on the digestive tract and see if that helps. Maybe some probiotics and l-glutamine powder or capsules between meals, to see if that helps.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

Idexx is headquarted here where I live, so I'm sure my vet must use them too. I will ask about getting that panel done. Canned is a good idea. I'll have to look into that and the probiotics. I do give her yogurt fairly often.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

Oops, I think it's the Total Health Plus panel, I forgot a word









Good luck, this diet stuff can be frustrating!


----------



## xwildman138x (Jan 11, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LisaT
> If the amount he is eating is keeping him at a good weight, and if he isn't having digestive problems, I wouldn't worry about it.
> 
> The only suggestion I would have, is to supplement with a bit of quality protein, particularly for seniors. I would opt for homecooked, but canned can be a good compromise. I have never liked an all dry diet, but that's just me.


Yeah he is doing good and he poops twice a day at the same time every day like clockwork. So I guess all is well?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Baronthegreat So I guess all is well?


You never know that for sure









I guess the answer depends on your philosophy. I don't like all dry, so I would probably tweak. Others would leave it alone. I guess the thing is that there are no danger signs that are obvious.


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

This is really interesting. Our mixed breed Tora is 11 1/2 yrs old and recently started dropping weight. I attributed it to the recent death of our 9 yr old GSD and a bunch of testing she had to do at the vet's office recently (really stressed her out.) Even though she never stopped eating her regular food, she still lost weight.

I slowly increased the amount of food she eats and she looks like she's gained back a few pounds.


----------



## blord (Feb 14, 2009)

I swear I worry as much about my dog as I do my 8 y/o son! I can't believe I don't have gray hairs yet!!! My son needs to gain weight as well. I think I'll just start feeding them both buckets of lard! The funny thing is that I need to LOSE weight. darn kids!!!


----------

